# Some Qs on 360s!



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey sup, ive been riding for a while now and recently dialed in my 360s pretty good. I have a few problems tho that i would like to ask and see it get answered.

1. My threes are somehow overrotating, i can land but usually in 450 since i keep spinning and i cant stop!! :cheeky4: Is there a good way to stop rotating so much? i dont even huck that hard but i do pre-spin a bit b4 the lip. (gonna try adding a pop into it maybe thatll slow it down )

2. I wanna add a grab in to my Backside 3. Whats the easiest grab and with which hand? 

Thanks guys and as always, have fun shreddin!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Overrotating on frontside 3? You need to spot it blind. Back 3's you should "unlock" your chin from your shoulder after the landing comes into view (should be after about 180) and finish it with your hips.

Back 3 I think stalefish are easiest because they are right there anyway. Front 3's are opposite, seems more natural to grab melon.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

cant really help with the over-rotation...best advice is to just lead with your head.

as far as grabs, for a backside 360 either an indy or a "shallow" tail grab is easiest for me. im regular footed, so right hand just behind the back binding, toe side.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Are you actually encouraging him to grab tindy?


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha i guess so? i dunno, i dont keep up with whats cool and new. ive been doing the same shit for years.


----------



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

Whats wrong with Indy? And as for stalefish, i get into the grab at the 90 degree part right? and with my right hand i presume (i ride reg) and by unlocking my chin, you probably mean kinda to counterrotate against the direction of travel of my shoulders. ITs just that im feeling A LOT of force pushing me

Also this is all on back 3s


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

just go for the 540!


----------



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

cjs2002 said:


> just go for the 540!


And what if i go off a HUGE jump?

NAH FUCK IT MAN GO FOR the 1080


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with indy, he's talking about tindy. If you are going to grab tindy, you must do it on a straight air, bone the nose as far as you can scream "TINDY" as loud as you can.

Just look down the landing as your head comes around from the first 1 on a back 3. It'll naturally stop your rotation as your hips kind of finish the last 3.

Stale (regs) right hand between binding, heel edge. On backside spins, it's easy to just grab it since your body is already rotated up.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

awwwwyeeee said:


> And what if i go off a HUGE jump?
> 
> NAH FUCK IT MAN GO FOR the 1080


if you're already over-rotating 3's and not trying to, seems like you'd have no problem stomping a 540 if trying. as for HUGE jumps, no pain no gain!


----------



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Nothing wrong with indy, he's talking about tindy. If you are going to grab tindy, you must do it on a straight air, bone the nose as far as you can scream "TINDY" as loud as you can.
> 
> Just look down the landing as your head comes around from the first 1 on a back 3. It'll naturally stop your rotation as your hips kind of finish the last 3.
> 
> Stale (regs) right hand between binding, heel edge. On backside spins, it's easy to just grab it since your body is already rotated up.



Thanks ill give it a try for that as well as an indy or seatbelt

(in terms of hand position, im not tweaking anything lol)


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Nothing wrong with indy, he's talking about tindy. If you are going to grab tindy, you must do it on a straight air, bone the nose as far as you can scream "TINDY" as loud as you can.


definitely doing this next time.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Easiest grabs I find on 3's are Mute for backside and Indy for frontside, these grabs help your shoulder move in the right direction. Sounds like you might be pre-spinning too much, mellow out your setup turn on the takeoff and dont throw so hard off the lip. Pop up real good but 3's are mellow so slow it down. You can also give a tweek to your grab, that will slow your rotation down nicely too.


----------

